# Problemy z komilację pakietów z lokalnego overlaya

## RA6

Problem wygląda następująco:

Na komputerze z systemem 64 bitowym nadaje pakietom uprawnienia katalogom 700 i plikom 600 na maszynach 32 bitowych nie ma takich problemów.

Próby kompilacji czegoś z poza drzewa np :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -vt libreoffice-bin
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge  draftsight
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.11.63 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.2, glibc-2.17, 3.9.0-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Install draftsight-1.2.205 into /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/draftsight-1.2.205/image/ category media-gfx 
> 
>  install: omitting directory ‘/usr/local/portage/media-gfx/draftsight/files/draftsight’ 
> 
>  * ERROR: media-gfx/draftsight-1.2.205 failed (install phase):

 

Pokaż ebuild.

----------

## RA6

draftsight-1.2.205.ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> # Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: $
> ...

 

draftsight-1.2.1.ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> # Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: $
> ...

 

app-office/libreoffice-bin z funtoo

 *Quote:*   

> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> EAPI=5
> 
> KDE_REQUIRED="optional"
> ...

 

Pomimo prób nie udało mi się tego skompilować.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

>  Na komputerze z systemem 64 bitowym nadaje pakietom uprawnienia katalogom 700 i plikom 600 na maszynach 32 bitowych nie ma takich problemów. 

 

Jak nadajesz te uprawnienia? z palca?

Bo zazwyczaj w systemie ustawia się wartość umask w /etc/profile.

Uprawnienia ebuildów i folderów w overlayach i głównym drzewku ustala portage, i w lokalnym overlayu powinieneś ustawić takie same, jak w tych z portage.

Wydaje mi się, że coś przekombinowałeś.

Nie masz tam jakiegoś ACL typu Selinux czy GrACL, względnie ten lokalny overlay nie jest  na innej  partycji z jakimiś dziwnymi opcjami montowania, lub np systemem plików  fat czy ntfs?

Tutaj:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7304984.html#7304984

są uprawnienia do ebuilda libreoffice-bin.

Zainstalował się bez problemu poleceniem ebuild.

Poza tym radziłbym w tym lokalnym overlayu dać 644 na pliki i 755 na foldery.

A potem wejść na konto uzytkownika portage, i sprawdzić, czy można dostać się do ebuilda w lokalnym overalyu z / przez 

```
ls /gdze/jest/overlay/app-office/libreaoffice-bin
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## RA6

Problemy z kompilacją LibreOffice i DraftSight rozwiązane.

Przyczyną było pobieranie katalogów przez wget z overlay, który zapisał patche jak strony html bez rozszerzenia zamiast plików z kodem.

Tak wygląda

/etc/profile

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/profile: login shell setup
> 
> #
> 
> # That this file is used by any Bourne-shell derivative to setup the
> ...

 

gdzie ustawić by pliki kopiowane i przenoszone np. do /usr/local/portage, /usr/portage/distfiles,

/var/tmp/portage miały prawa domyślne 644 dla plików a 755 dla katalogów.

----------

